# TCM Lost Communcation for Gen2 of 2014 Holde Cruze1.98



## grs1961 (Oct 23, 2012)

Take it to a mechanic who knows our Cruze rather than just swapping parts - join the Facebook Holden Cruze group and ask for recommendations, if you're near Werribee Matt Valenzuela is highly recommended.


----------

